# PopUpMenu über Extension Points erstellen.



## lam_tr (30. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich über google keine guten Tutorials zu Erstellung von Popupmenu über Extension Points gefunden habe, wollte ich euch frage ob ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet?

Ich möchte gern eine Menu für meinen TableViewer machen, aber wie funktioniert es mit dem MenuContribution?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2010)

> Within the Workbench, action contributions to a context menu is only possible when the menu is made known to the Workbench. This is a voluntary process, but plug-ins are encouraged to expose their menus so that ISVs may extend them. This increases the overall extensability and integration of the platform.
> 
> Each context menu should be registered with the Workbench. This is accomplished by calling either org.eclipse.ui.IWorkbenchPartSite.registerContextMenu(MenuManager menuManager, ISelectionProvider selectionProvider) or org.eclipse.ui.IWorkbenchPartSite.registerContextMenu(String menuId, MenuManager menuManager, ISelectionProvider


Eclipse Corner Article: Contributing Actions to the Eclipse Workbench


----------



## lam_tr (31. Mrz 2010)

hi Wildcard,

das ist echt eine gute Übersicht!

zum anderen, kannst du mir sagen wie ich die Actions in der Coolbar die "Toogle"-Funktion reinbauen kann wenn das andere nicht getoogelt ist?
Beispiel ich will einen Perspective-Switcher in die Coolbar bauen (kann sein dass es nicht Sinnvoll ist, da es schon gibt), aber prinzipiell, ich hab da Perspective, wenn das erste getoogelt ist, soll dass andere das freigesetzt sein.

ich hab das bisher nur über die "whenVisible"-Extention mit "With" und "Equal"-Parameter machen können, aber wie mit dem Toogle-Erkennung?

Ich hoffe du verstehst meine Beschreibung 

Gruss Lam


----------

